# V60 v. Chemex



## thomas4coffee (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi,

Being quite new to all this, I pretty much get the impression V60 and chemex are essentially the same, probably the chemex has higher quality paper, they seem very similar anyway, is there someone with good experience with both methods who has the sophistication to give a view of the differences in the quality of coffee they make? Thanks, Thomas


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

thomas4coffee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Being quite new to all this, I pretty much get the impression V60 and chemex are essentially the same, probably the chemex has higher quality paper, they seem very similar anyway, is there someone with good experience with both methods who has the sophistication to give a view of the differences in the quality of coffee they make? Thanks, Thomas


They are similar in that they are both cone, pour over brew methods. There ends the similarity.

The drink produced by each is totally different. Chemex has a much thicker paper which filters more oils/lipids etc. from the drink. This results in a super clean cup. Personally I think it's the best but it isn't to everyone's taste as the drink is maybe more akin to black tea than the coffee you may be used to. It shines with delicately roasted, fruity coffee.

V60 is my go to morning brew method. Papers are thinner than Chemex so body is fuller. Still produces a great cup. Smallest size (01) typical brew would be 12g of coffee giving you a 200ml (roughly) drink. Perfect for the drive to work.

If you have no experience with each, I'd start with a v60. They are a lot cheaper (£5?) and possibly more forgiving. You can also experiment with using Chemex papers in the v60.

If you do get a Chemex, I'd suggest the 8 cup version, typical recipe 30g coffee for 500ml beverage. The 3 cup is notoriously tricky to get good results with. Also worth pointing out you can use a metal filter in the Chemex which will obviously let through a lot more than the thick paper. Kind of negates the whole point of Chemex In my view.

Just to re-iterate, while I prefer the drink produced by a Chemex, it's not a case of one method being superior to the other. They are different devices making different styles of filter coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

V60 better for one person brews . I prefer the larger Chemex for brewing but it makes 450 ml minimum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas4coffee (Mar 24, 2016)

risky said:


> Chemex has a much thicker paper which filters more oils/lipids etc. from the drink. This results in a super clean cup. Personally I think it's the best but it isn't to everyone's taste as the drink is maybe more akin to black tea than the coffee you may be used to. It shines with delicately roasted, fruity coffee


Thanks, does this mean if the chemex produces a fruity but delicate cup that you might use a fruity coffee in a chemex say and a more nutty type of coffee in a V60 for example? Depending on the flavours you want to bring through?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

thomas4coffee said:


> Thanks, does this mean if the chemex produces a fruity but delicate cup that you might use a fruity coffee in a chemex say and a more nutty type of coffee in a V60 for example? Depending on the flavours you want to bring through?


I only drink fruity coffee so can't really answer that one


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

thomas4coffee said:


> Thanks, does this mean if the chemex produces a fruity but delicate cup that you might use a fruity coffee in a chemex say and a more nutty type of coffee in a V60 for example? Depending on the flavours you want to bring through?


I've had tasty brazillian coffee tasting coffee on both Chemex and v60z as before Chemex cleaner cup > better at weaker strength than a v60 where I think you can push the strength a little more .

Wouldn't say one is better at nutty . Both will extract the flavours that are in the coffee .. Just filtered differently


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Great topic I've bn wondering about these two comparison. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

The newer V60 filter papers manufactured in Holland have changed my perception of V60 brews. I find with the tighter weave and longer brew times it's a halfway house toward the chemex compared to regular V60 papers.

Chemex produces better brews at lower strength than the V60. (IMO)


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Where do people find the Kalita papers fit into this equation?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Where do people find the Kalita papers fit into this equation?


Wave is slightly different brew method as it is flat bed brewer. I don't know science behind this, but for me it's usually a lot more rounded cup with more body compared to the V60.

The wave filters are really thin anyway. I wouldn't be surprised if they were thinner than Japanese V60 filters. Some people (including me) don't even bother pre-soaking the filter as it just loses its shape immediately.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's not so much a different brew method, more that it takes a slightly coarser grind, or faster pour to normalise brews against V60. I find it closer to Japanese V60 papers. I don't pre-soak Kalita Wave papers either.


----------



## thomas4coffee (Mar 24, 2016)

Talking of different extractions depending on the paper, do cloth filters fit in here at all!

http://www.thecoffeecompass.com/cloth-filters-quick-primer-current-options/


----------

